# Bicycle computer for stoker



## powhatan

My wife doesn't believe my speed/ distance reports from the front. No, actually it would make navigation more fun for her on our longer trips. Well, sometimes I tell white lies on really really fast downhill runs and I think she wants to confirm speed for herself. Anyhow, what is everyone using for their stoker's bicycle computer? Wireless sounds like "the plan", but as I suspected, the distance to the rear wheel was too far for the Cateye I tried. I would like to avoid wires if possible and they are probably too short. Also wondering how folks using a GPS like it?


----------



## danl1

If you want to go wired, Cateye makes a long wire mount for their Mity 3, Mity 8, enduro 8, and Enduro 2 computers. That's the reasonable-cost option. Run the wire back the top tube and down the chainstay, and you should be fine. I know one fellow that for their particular rig had to 'create' a zip-tie mount onto the top tube, but most I've seen made it to the bars just fine.

If you want to go wireless, you are asking a lot of anything that's not designed for rear-wheel pickup. Most of the wireless, rear-wheel cyclocomps are getting into some money, but should work fine. 

My wife and I use our Garmins, simply taking them over from the singles to the Sleek Black Beauty. We don't bother with the rear-wheel pickup for the tandem, as it doesn't reliably reach my unit, and she doesn't care for that level of accuracy - her main interest is heart rate (and perhaps some backseat driving / nagivation  ) Works fine, though occasionally my butt eclipses the satellite constellation enough that she sees a gap in output. When it happens, the unit reports it's 'last known good' speed until it regains a sat link. We sometimes end a ride with small average-speed or distance discrepancies, but mostly they work themselves out.

We've half-joked about rigging a mount for the Garmin that would clip to my center jersey pocket.


----------



## Bob Parker

I've seen computers for stokers in some unusual places such as on the lateral tube or on the top tube back near the rear seat post. The stoker is free to take their eyes off the road to look there.


----------



## phil.

A Cateye Astrale 8 is that I use for the stoker on our tandem. It's a wired bike computer and has cadence, the speed sensor cable is long and meant to be mounted on the chainstay on a single bike.


----------



## ibikergal

I am the stoker and I use my Garmin 305 when I ride, my captain also has his own 305. I really like to know my heart rate, and how long and how far I ride. I don't usually care too much about the speed, so I made it small on the display, so as not to scare me when the captain gets us up to 40 mph. 

I have suggested that the Captain give me his 305, so I can monitor his heart rate and if he is not working hard enough I can let up on the pedals,  , I told him this could be a training tool to get him in shape faster. He said he would consider it, not so seriously I am sure. In exchange he could have my 305 and see when my heart rate is peged and slow the pace a little.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7

Get one of those $$$ power meter cranks and keep an eye on their output!


----------



## wobblyRider

ibikergal said:


> I am the stoker and I use my Garmin 305 when I ride, my captain also has his own 305.


captain: Garmin 705
stoker: Garmin 305

Loaded a course file into both for the last ride and it was nice that we both had info on the ride. They both beeped at the exact same time on every turn, though they both beeped while in the turn.


----------



## rodar y rodar

Stoker`s and captain`s computers are a good idea. In case you get separated in traffic, you`ll both be able to get back home or to where you`re parked. Also, if one of you takes a different route you`ll still have good mileage tracking for each.


----------



## nony

I use a pair of Trek Incites 8i computers on my tandem for both the captain and stoker. The sensor for the stoker is mounted on the top of the non-drive chainstay and sends signals to the computer on the stoker handlebar just fine. 

I also seen tandems with VDO wireless using only one sensor sending to two heads.


----------

